# Aikido Techniques - Reference Videos?



## Budster (Dec 11, 2019)

I just had my second Aikido class today and I feel like I'm drinking from the fire hose. I feel like remembering all the techniques (and their names) that I learn each class will be a struggle in itself.

I do realize that a lot of it is repetition on the mat.  But I was wondering if anyone can recommend a resource for me to do some "home work".  Perhaps some videos that demonstrate a lot of basic/foundational techniques, and also help me remember the names of the techniques.

Thanks!


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Dec 12, 2019)

here's some categorized techniques 
Aikido Techniques with Instructions & Videos - Black Belt Wiki


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 17, 2019)

What branch of Aikido?  How techniques are done will vary between them.  Also, if you are Seidokan or from the Koichi Tohei line, then you have the Aikitaiso which are solo exercises to practice that there are some videos on.


----------

